# Echange ipad mini 16g wifi contre iphone 4s oui ou non ?



## rgi (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

on me propose un échange de mon ipad mini 16 gigas wifi encore sous garantie contre un iphone 4s 16 gigas .

Cela vaut il le coup ? 


L'ipad mini ne serais pas supporter plus longtemps que le 4s au niveau maj apple ?


----------



## Lauange (1 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

Je pense que ces deux appareils sont au même stade de développement. Je ne ferai pas l'échange si on me le propose.


----------



## padlang (6 Décembre 2013)

Moi non plus je ne changerai pas


----------



## doupold (7 Décembre 2013)

A mon avis, cela dépend de ce que tu fais de l'appareil. 

Les usages ne sont absolument pas les mêmes. Tu ne peux pas exemple pas téléphoner avec le ipad mini. As-tu déjà un smartphone par ailleurs? Navigues tu beaucoup? Chez toi? Hors de ton domicile? etc.

Les prix sont plus ou moins équivalents.

Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que mes prédécesseurs.


----------

